# More help please with overnight stops



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I posted about this a while back, but I am able to be a bit more specific now. 

Our journey is in theory toll free for the majority from Calais to Lloret de Mar or Santa Susanna and the following route. 

Calais - Rouen - Evreux - Riom - Clermont - Millau - Perpignan. 

We should arrive at Calais at 1600 on a Sunday afternoon and would like no more than two overnight stops, so therefore, am thinking

1) First night about 150 - 200 miles from Calais
2) Second night about 50 miles north of Milau

As we will be toll free, and therefore slower than motorway running, I am offering an ETA for the first stop of about 2100 ish, and then the next time stop is anyone's guess. 

I do not have the Aires book, but could look on line, although campsites preferred. 

Departure from Calais is early October. 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bit further than 50 miles north of Millau but this is a very convenient night stop not far off the motorway, open all year and ACSI rates off season ( 15 euros up to 31 October)

le CLOS AUROY

Otherwise you've got masses to choose from in Millau itself.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stops*

Thanks for the info.

I have found a few places but most close on 30th September.

I think "200 miles from Calais to Millau" in one hit might be pushing it about, so I thought of a bit north of Millau.

Russell


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There's a good Aire at Brezolles, free, water and waste dumping but no electric.

Its south of Evreux, not far from Dreux.

Regards


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Russel
The better route is via Limoges A20 and N20, down as far as Souliac is toll free, from there just have to pop off and on as and when it becomes free. I would think a lot better on fuel consumption on your beastie too.

Ron


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Russel
We have done almost every route and I think the A75 over the bridge is the fastest because of the length of the toll free motorway. An excellent place to stop is in the car park of the Buffalo Steak house just on the roundabout where the 154 joins to the chartres ring rd. When my son raced we used this every time. Had a bite and a beer in the steak house then a kip till we woke up then drove on. Its quite safe here in my opinion and there are plenty of cars about as there is a hotel next door . If necessary I can give you the co-ords


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

The last time we used the Millau bridge it cost us €20.20. Not best pleased. It was the only time we shall ever use it. We shall drive through the village next time. It may take a bit longer but €20 will buy 20 ltrs of fuel, or about 100 miles.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The couple of times I have done this route i have stopped at the aire at Mery ser Cher just outside Veirzon and then either at Massaic or carried on and stopped at Gruisson just outside Narbonne.

You will find all the info on these places at www.Camping car- infos

RD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau bridge*

Steve and Ann

I had an email from the admin people at the Millau Bridge and was quoted 29 euro each way, based on tag axle, 5000kg and 3,0 metres high. I think they were generous to you!

Hope you are both ok.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

We used the bridge 3 years ago so costs must have gone up nearly 50%.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------

